# My daily supplements



## Elvia1023

I figured I would post what I take each day and why. What do you guys take and why?

Everything has a clear purpose but I also don't like taking too many so will downsize a little soon. My current supplements include...

*Y.S. Eco Bee Farms, Royal Jelly, Bee Pollen, Bee Propolis*... antibacterial, antiviral, antifungal, antioxidant and anti inflammatory properties. Rich in vitamins, minerals, enzymes, amino acids and anti-oxidants. Reduces inflammation and oxidative stress. Great immune booster, helps cholesterol and increases nutrient/protein ulization etc.
*Life Extension Once per day Health Booster*- contains a variety of useful ingredients such as vitamins e and k, macaguard, saffron and lycopene. I use this for general health plus the fact it contains many very useful eye health supplements.
*Life Extension Super Bio-Curcumin*... anti inflammatory, anti oxidant, heart, joints etc.
*Life Extension Super Ubiquinol Co Q10*... heart health, cholesterol, blood pressure etc.
*Ayush Herbs Carditone*... blood pressure, heart, kidneys etc.
*NOW Foods Pycnogenol*... blood pressure, blood sugar, muscle soreness etc.
*NOW Foods Blood Pressure Health*... heart, blood pressure etc.
*Jarrow Formula's Vitamin D*... general/bone health, immunity, insulin sensitivity etc.
*Sports Research Antarctic Krill Oil*... general/heart health, cholesterol, joints etc.
*Animal Omega*... general/heart health, cholesterol, joints etc.
*Thorne Research Zinc Picolinate*... immune support, liver, sleep, recovery etc.
*Now Food's Magnesium Threonate*... cognitive function, sleep etc.
*Paradise Herbs ORAC Energy Greens*... general health, regularity, immune system, energy etc.
*Garden of Life Raw Fibre*... regularity, digestion, elimination of toxins etc.
*Synthetek's Synthergine*... liver health, cortisol control and anxiety.

Before eating larger meals I also use the following products...

General... *NOW Foods's Super Enzymes*.

High Fat meals... *Ox Bile by NutriCology*.

Large dairy meals... *CountryLife Dairy-Zyme*.

High Carb meals... *Musclerage's Slin-RX*.


As mentioned I will be condensing the above soon. I will drop the Pycnogenol as it's not fully needed. I will condense the zinc and magnesium to a single ZMA product. Animal Omega will be dropped and I will just carry on with krill oil. I will be changing fibre products but still using one. Everything else I feel helps keep problem areas in range so is of benefit to me. The one per day health booster could be dropped but my eye sight has worsened over time so I plan to keep that in to help matters plus it's loaded with useful ingredients.


----------



## Wolverinex

Elvia1023 said:


> I figured I would post what I take each day and why. What do you guys take and why?
> 
> Everything has a clear purpose but I also don't like taking too many so will downsize a little soon. My current supplements include...
> 
> *Y.S. Eco Bee Farms, Royal Jelly, Bee Pollen, Bee Propolis*... antibacterial, antiviral, antifungal, antioxidant and anti inflammatory properties. Rich in vitamins, minerals, enzymes, amino acids and anti-oxidants. Reduces inflammation and oxidative stress. Great immune booster, helps cholesterol and increases nutrient/protein ulization etc.
> *Life Extension Once per day Health Booster*- contains a variety of useful ingredients such as vitamins e and k, macaguard, saffron and lycopene. I use this for general health plus the fact it contains many very useful eye health supplements.
> *Life Extension Super Bio-Curcumin*... anti inflammatory, anti oxidant, heart, joints etc.
> *Life Extension Super Ubiquinol Co Q10*... heart health, cholesterol, blood pressure etc.
> *Ayush Herbs Carditone*... blood pressure, heart, kidneys etc.
> *NOW Foods Pycnogenol*... blood pressure, blood sugar, muscle soreness etc.
> *NOW Foods Blood Pressure Health*... heart, blood pressure etc.
> *Jarrow Formula's Vitamin D*... general/bone health, immunity, insulin sensitivity etc.
> *Sports Research Antarctic Krill Oil*... general/heart health, cholesterol, joints etc.
> *Animal Omega*... general/heart health, cholesterol, joints etc.
> *Thorne Research Zinc Picolinate*... immune support, liver, sleep, recovery etc.
> *Now Food's Magnesium Threonate*... cognitive function, sleep etc.
> *Paradise Herbs ORAC Energy Greens*... general health, regularity, immune system, energy etc.
> *Garden of Life Raw Fibre*... regularity, digestion, elimination of toxins etc.
> *Synthetek's Synthergine*... liver health, cortisol control and anxiety.
> 
> Before eating larger meals I also use the following products...
> 
> General... *NOW Foods's Super Enzymes*.
> 
> High Fat meals... *Ox Bile by NutriCology*.
> 
> Large dairy meals... *CountryLife Dairy-Zyme*.
> 
> High Carb meals... *Musclerage's Slin-RX*.
> 
> 
> As mentioned I will be condensing the above soon. I will drop the Pycnogenol as it's not fully needed. I will condense the zinc and magnesium to a single ZMA product. Animal Omega will be dropped and I will just carry on with krill oil. I will be changing fibre products but still using one. Everything else I feel helps keep problem areas in range so is of benefit to me. The one per day health booster could be dropped but my eye sight has worsened over time so I plan to keep that in to help matters plus it's loaded with useful ingredients.



NOW brand policosanol! There are many studies on pubmed showing policosanol to be very effective at reducing cholesterol


----------



## Elvia1023

Wolverinex said:


> NOW brand policosanol! There are many studies on pubmed showing policosanol to be very effective at reducing cholesterol



Yes I have used it a lot but it's not in now as I find out things superior. It's in NOW's Sytrinol product which is great. Sytrinol itself is very effective but it also contains a full dose (10mg) policosanol which is a bonus. 

I find one of the best things for cholesterol is Citrus Bergamot which I am also not using now but will do in the future. That can have a dramatic effect on all cholesterol blood markers. NOW Food's Cholesterol Pro contains it but I also like the Reserveage brand. When I start avar I will definitely be adding in citrus bergamot and keeping it in months after as avar destroys my HDL reading


----------



## Wolverinex

Awesome info brother, I did a quick internet search for both of those and now I'll be sitting here reading for the next 2 hours!

this article references several studies, very useful information

https://niemagazine.com/closer-look-bergamonte-heart-health-2/

looks like I'll be adding in Bergamonte



Elvia1023 said:


> Yes I have used it a lot but it's not in now as I find out things superior. It's in NOW's Sytrinol product which is great. Sytrinol itself is very effective but it also contains a full dose (10mg) policosanol which is a bonus.
> 
> I find one of the best things for cholesterol is Citrus Bergamot which I am also not using now but will do in the future. That can have a dramatic effect on all cholesterol blood markers. NOW Food's Cholesterol Pro contains it but I also like the Reserveage brand. When I start avar I will definitely be adding in citrus bergamot and keeping it in months after as avar destroys my HDL reading


----------



## jsaild

Another great thread, Elvia.  I'm constantly telling my buddies gear is the cheap part.  It's the health supps and food that cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Elvia1023

jsaild said:


> Another great thread, Elvia.  I'm constantly telling my buddies gear is the cheap part.  It's the health supps and food that cost an arm and a leg.



Thank you and very true when it comes to cost. Although I could do without many of these supps. I am on more of a budget now so will downsize my list over the next few months. Probably to something like...

Life Extension Once per day Health Booster- contains a variety of useful ingredients such as vitamins e and k, macaguard, saffron and lycopene. I use this for general health plus the fact it contains many very useful eye health supplements.
Life Extension Super Bio-Curcumin... anti inflammatory, anti oxidant, heart, joints etc.
Life Extension Super Ubiquinol Co Q10... heart health, cholesterol, blood pressure etc.
Ayush Herbs Carditone... blood pressure, heart, kidneys etc.
NOW Foods Blood Pressure Health... heart, blood pressure etc.
Jarrow Formula's Vitamin D... general/bone health, immunity, insulin sensitivity etc.
Sports Research Antarctic Krill Oil... general/heart health, cholesterol, joints etc.
Paradise Herbs ORAC Energy Greens... general health, regularity, immune system, energy etc.
Synthetek's Synthergine... liver health, cortisol control and anxiety.

Just showing my thinking here and what I feel are most important to me. If I had to downsize again I think the core would be:

Life Extension Super Bio-Curcumin.
Life Extension Super Ubiquinol Co Q10.
Ayush Herbs Carditone.
Jarrow Formula's Vitamin D.
Paradise Herbs ORAC Energy Greens.
Synthetek's Synthergine.

I think every bodybuilder or aas user should be on curcumin and ubiquinol. The problem with those 2 are they are both very expensive. But for the heart in general they are incredible supplements and they need to be from a high quality source. 

I suffer from elevated blood pressure at times so carditone is essential and very effective. Right now I just dose 1 cap due to my magnesium use pre bed. Off ZMA I would use 2 caps per day.

Vitamin D is very important and luckily very cheap. It's not really needed in the summer but especially useful in the colder months. I use 2 tabs most of the year then 1 in summer.

I really like my greens formula as I don't eat that many greens. If I started eating more I could drop it though. Right now it's very useful and it's 1 supplement I really feel a difference from. It's also fantastic for ensuring regularity as I basically go the toilet within 30 mins of taking it everytime 

Synthergine but on a budget only when using orals. However I like to use 2ml per day on off periods and 4-5ml when on orals. 

I am also a big fan of ZMA for bodybuilders and hard workers/trainers in general. So I would run that in cycles through the year.


----------



## ASHOP

I need to add some things but currently I'm not taking much of anything. I don't even use a multi-vitamin/mineral anymore.


----------



## striffe

Great list. I am a big fan of citrus bergamot so use that all year now.


----------



## AGGRO

Comprehensive list! I don't take that much these days but may add more in.


----------



## ProFIT

striffe said:


> Great list. I am a big fan of citrus bergamot so use that all year now.



What dose do you use?


----------



## Elvia1023

ProFIT said:


> What dose do you use?



Not him but it's great for cholesterol (and possibly liver health) plus lowering blood glucose levels. I think it's one of the best cholesterol supplements you can use as it can have a significant impact on upping HDL whilst lowering total cholesterol (triglycerides and LDL).


----------



## Elvia1023

My daily supplements have changed. Here is my new list with a few reasons why I use them...

*MPA Heartsolve*... cholesterol, blood pressure, blood sugar, kidney and liver health etc.
*MPA Cardiosolve*... general heart health, blood pressure, blood sugar, muscle soreness etc.
*Life Extension Once per day Health Booster*- contains a variety of useful ingredients such as vitamins e and k, macaguard, saffron and lycopene. I use this for general health plus the fact it contains many very useful eye health supplements.
*Life Extension Super Bio-Curcumin*... anti inflammatory, anti oxidant, heart, joints etc.
*Life Extension, Endothelial Defense with Pomegranate Complete and Cordiart*... heart and vascular health, anti inflammatory, nitric oxide production etc.
*Ayush Herbs Carditone*... blood pressure, heart, kidneys etc.
*Jarrow Formula's Vitamin D*... general/bone health, immunity, insulin sensitivity etc.
*Paradise Herbs ORAC Energy Greens*... general health, regularity, immune system, energy etc.
*Synthetek's Synthergine*... liver health, cortisol control and anxiety.

I plan to use most of the above all year. Although I will drop the carditone when I end my current cycle.


----------



## Dogslime

Have you came across MORPHOPRIME?  It's got berberine,NAC,ubiquinol,citrus bergamot,ALA, and a few other goodies mixed into a nice (best I can find) combo product.


----------



## Elvia1023

Dogslime said:


> Have you came across MORPHOPRIME?  It's got berberine,NAC,ubiquinol,citrus bergamot,ALA, and a few other goodies mixed into a nice (best I can find) combo product.



I haven't matey. I know Jeff Long (Like a Pro supps) is bringing out an all in one health supplement that looks like it should be great. My current supp list is very small now. Moving forward I want to stick with a few core supps. The main areas I am concerned about are general heart heart, blood pressure and cholesterol. I think it should be the same for most bodybuilders. I have also just restarted synthergine as well as I will be adding in adrol/winny tomorrow  I will update this thread with a new list in a few weeks. Right now I am only using 4 products.


----------



## Viking

Elvia1023 said:


> My daily supplements have changed. Here is my new list with a few reasons why I use them...
> 
> *MPA Heartsolve*... cholesterol, blood pressure, blood sugar, kidney and liver health etc.
> *MPA Cardiosolve*... general heart health, blood pressure, blood sugar, muscle soreness etc.
> *Life Extension Once per day Health Booster*- contains a variety of useful ingredients such as vitamins e and k, macaguard, saffron and lycopene. I use this for general health plus the fact it contains many very useful eye health supplements.
> *Life Extension Super Bio-Curcumin*... anti inflammatory, anti oxidant, heart, joints etc.
> *Life Extension, Endothelial Defense with Pomegranate Complete and Cordiart*... heart and vascular health, anti inflammatory, nitric oxide production etc.
> *Ayush Herbs Carditone*... blood pressure, heart, kidneys etc.
> *Jarrow Formula's Vitamin D*... general/bone health, immunity, insulin sensitivity etc.
> *Paradise Herbs ORAC Energy Greens*... general health, regularity, immune system, energy etc.
> *Synthetek's Synthergine*... liver health, cortisol control and anxiety.
> 
> I plan to use most of the above all year. Although I will drop the carditone when I end my current cycle.



Great list. Must set you back ($) a lot though.


----------



## Victory

Dogslime said:


> Have you came across MORPHOPRIME?  It's got berberine,NAC,ubiquinol,citrus bergamot,ALA, and a few other goodies mixed into a nice (best I can find) combo product.



I don't know how they can sell that for the price it is. Makes me question if everything is accurately dosed.


----------



## Elvia1023

My new supplement stack will be...

*Supplement Needs CV Stack (HeartStack)... 2 servings per day
Supplement Needs Astrag-Flow (KidneyBPStack)... 2 servings per day
Controlled Labs Orange Triad + Greens... 1 serving per day.
Redcon1 Fade Out... 1 serving pre bed.
Zein Pharma Vitamin C... 1500mg AM/PM (3 grams per day).
Biovea Pomegranate Extract... 500mg AM/PM (1 gram per day).
Zein Pharma Krill Oil... 1.5g AM/PM (3 grams per day).
Synthetek's Synthergine... 2ml AM/PM (4ml per day).
Telmisartan... 80mg per day.*

Here are the ingredient profiles...

*Supplement Needs CV Stack (HeartStack)*

Olive Leaf Extract – 500mg (mg per daily serving)
Pantethine – 450mg (900mg per daily serving)
Citrus Bergamot – 250mg (500mg per daily serving)
Grape Seed Extract – 200mg (400mg per daily serving)
Tocotrienol Compelx (EVNol) – 162.5mg (325mg per daily serving)
EGCG – 150mg (300mg per daily serving)
CoQ10 – 100mg (200mg per daily serving)
Astaxanthin – 5mg (10mg per daily serving)
Allicin – 2000mcg (4000mcg per daily serving)
D3 – 2500iu (5000iu per daily serving)
Vitamin K2 MK7 – 50mcg (100mcg per daily serving)


*Supplement Needs Astrag-Flow (KidneyBPStack)*

Astragalus Membranaceous Root 8000mg per day

(at a 4:1 astragalus extract)

Beetroot Extract – 1500mg per day

Hawthorn Berry Extract – 900mg per day

Goldenrod – 500mg per day


*Controlled Labs Orange Triad + Greens*



forensic anthropology salary 2016


*Redcon1 Fade Out*






*Synthetek's Synthergine*



[/


----------



## Janny6

Breakfast
bread and egg

Lunch
fruit and vegetable

Dinner
meet and vegetables


----------



## Janny6

Breakfast
bread and egg

Lunch
fruit and vegetable

Dinner
meet and vegetables


----------



## Elvia1023

Victory said:


> I don't know how they can sell that for the price it is. Makes me question if everything is accurately dosed.



I feel the same and many others have posted just that on various forums. It's literally impossible to be able to sell those ingredients at that price and make a profit. Guys buy it for the label though. Who knows what it contains but I won't be ordering.



Janny6 said:


> Breakfast
> bread and egg
> 
> Lunch
> fruit and vegetable
> 
> Dinner
> meet and vegetables



Thanks for your excellent input.


----------



## SURGE

Have you had bloodwork done since starting the kidney supp?


----------



## Elvia1023

SURGE said:


> Have you had bloodwork done since starting the kidney supp?



I had planned to but couldn't get it done. The next time I travel to the UK I will be getting extensive blood work done. I usually get blood work done a lot but it's been a long time since I have so I need to get on it. I like to get tested at different periods but especially in the middle or near the end of a big blast so I can see exactly what is going on. 

The main ingredient in my kidney supp is astragulus and I know that is faked a lot. Although one blood test wouldn't tell me if it's good or not. Even 3 blood tests wouldn't as there are many variables. However I would like to get tested at different stages to see any changes in blood markers (GFR etc). The same could be said for my heart supp and all my cholesterol blood markers as well.


----------



## Elvia1023

Here are my current supplements and I will be sticking with this for the foreseeable future. Actually I have also just started adding in some powdered vitamin c into my orange triad serving to boost my immunity.

Supplement Needs CV Stack (HeartStack)... 2 servings per day
 Supplement Needs Astrag-Flow (KidneyBPStack)... 2 servings per day
 Controlled Labs Orange Triad + Greens... 2 servings per day.
 Bulk Powders Super Strength Omega 3... 6 grams per day (3g AM/PM).
 Bulk Powders Cissus Quadrangularis... 2400mg per day.
 Brain Gains Nootropic Sleep Aid... 3 caps before bed.
 Synthetek's Synthergine... 2.5ml AM/PM (5ml per day).


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been meaning to post this so here is my new supplement stack. As people can see from the posts in the past I typically use a select few supps all year and add in certain ones depending upon drugs, doses, training and sleep etc. Although for the last few months I was just using synthergine and krill oil but I have added some back in. They are all used for a clear purpose and most of my supps are used to help with cholesterol, blood pressure and the heart in general. 

I usually rotate brands/products and I was limited as I just stocked up using one website but I am happy with my current plan. It's also worth noting I have my main ones but I also added in some cheaper ones to add on. I like the 21st century 10mg melanotan (other brands have been nowhere as effective) so I added some of their fish oil, pomegranate extract and digestive enzymes mainly due to price. If they are good then great and if not no big deal but I guess you could say that about any of the brands.

Life Extension Endothelial Defense (GliSODin® and pomegranate complete)... 2 caps AM
Kyolic Aged Garlic Extract Stress and Fatigue Formula 101 (GABA, B1, B6 AND B12)... 2 caps AM/PM
Now Foods Blood Pressure Health... 1 cap AM/PM
Jarrow Formulas Wild Bitter Melon Extract... 1 tab AM/PM
Garden of Life Dr. Formulated Probiotics 50 billion... 1 cap AM
NOW Foods Prostate Health... 3 tabs daily
21st Century Pomegranate Extract... usually 1 cap in the PM with 2 meals.
21st Century Fish Oil and Bulk Powder's Krill Oil... 3 fish oil and 2 krill oil PM. Sometimes I add 2 krill oil in the AM as well.
21st Century 10mg Melatonin... 1 cherry flavoured chewable tab (they taste great) before bed.
Synthetek's Synthergine... 2ml AM/PM.

Before high protein meals I use 1-2 tabs of Natural Factors Papaya Enzyme chewable tabs (they taste so good).
Before larger general meals I sometimes add 1 cap of 21st Century Digestive Enzymes.

If anyone wonders why I use certain ones just ask and I will explain why I picked it.


----------



## Elvia1023

My current daily supplements...

Innovapharm Immune-1
Pomegranate
Garlic
Synthergine
Fish Oil
Melatonin
Digestive Enzymes
Milk Thistle


----------



## Elvia1023

Here are my current supplements...

Pomegranate- 2g per day.
Garlic oil- 8g per day.
Fish Oil- 8g per day.
Cod Liver Oil- 2g per day.
Vitamin D- 5000iu per day.
Ubiquinol- 200mg per day.
Melatonin- 5mg per day.
Multi-Vitamin- 1 serving per day.
Revive Greens- 1-2 servings per day.
NaughtBoy's Bran New- 1 serving per day.
Digestive Enzymes.


----------



## davidg

I haven't found something that really works for me yet. I have looked through everything on your list and I want to thank you for such information. I'm always wary of getting something of poor quality. And there aren't many good reviews either.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have changed things slightly. My supps are mainly geared towards heart, arterial and cholesterol health. I usually use ubiquinol because it's superior but I got a really good deal on q10 so I ordered about 8 tubs and have been running that at a high dose.

Pomegranate- 2g per day.
Garlic oil- 6g per day.
Fish Oil (High EPA)- 6g per day.
Cod Liver Oil- 2g per day.
Vitamin D- 5000iu per day.
Co-enzyme Q10- 400mg per day.
Pycnogenol- 60mg per day.
Melatonin- 5mg per day.
MyProtein Green Superfood Blend- 1-2 servings per day.
Synthergine- 4ml per day
Digestive Enzymes.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have upped my supplements...

Fish Oil (High EPA)- 6g per day.
Cod Liver Oil- 2g per day.
Vitamin D- 10,000iu per day.
Vitamin C- 2g per day.
Goji Berry Extract- 1000mg per day.
Co-enzyme Q10- 240mg per day.
Curcumin (liquid)- 2 servings per day (240mg curcuminoids).
MyProtein Green Superfood Blend- 1-2 servings per day.
ZMA- 1 serving prebed.
Synthergine- 5ml per day.

The above pretty much covers all the areas I have issues with on/off cycle. Words that come to mind include inflammation, immunity, heart, cholesterol, anti-oxidant, sleep, recovery and liver.


----------



## Elvia1023

My current health supplements...

Fish Oil (High EPA)- 6g per day.
Vitamin D- 4,000iu per day.
Nattokinase- 8,000FU per day.
Multivitamin- 2 servings per day.
Curcumin (liquid)- 2 servings per day (240mg curcuminoids).
Digestive Enzyme Blend- 2 servings per day.
Synthergine- 4ml per day.

I have added a new product that contains ingredients that are great for cholesterol and heart health. It's called LipidMAX by Strom Sports. I take 2 servings per day so double the below amounts.

1 serving...
Lysine 5000mg
Vitamin C 1000mg
Citrus bergamot 500mg
Grapeseed Extract 500mg
CoQ10 250mg


----------

